# Mass doc prep guide



## svnorthrnr (Oct 9, 2018)

Ill be taking the doc exam october 20th. Anyone know of a civil service prep book for this exam, online or hard copy? Any info greatly appreciated.. thanks.


----------



## Foxtrot2487 (Mar 28, 2017)

Is it for MPTC?


----------



## svnorthrnr (Oct 9, 2018)

No its the civil service exam, for the state dept of corrections.


----------



## Foxtrot2487 (Mar 28, 2017)

Schedule Physical Ability Test (PAT) for Fire and Police Departments

I'm not sure how helpful this, as it applies to police and firefighters medical and PAT, but it is a state medical exam guide, you can check the links.


----------

